# Television not picking up HDMI signal



## gdcairns (Jul 3, 2008)

My television set is not picking up an HDMI signal from my Playstation 3 console.

I tried the PS3 with another television set, and it works perfectly, so the problem is not with the PS3.

Also, the PS3 recognises the presence of an HDMI cable, so I am pretty sure my HDMI cable is working perfectly also.

This makes me think that the problem is with my television set. Does anybody have any advice? 

Television is an LG M227WD Flatron Digital TV Monitor

I must stress that I have been using my PS3 through this television since September without any problems, it just stopped working out of the blue.

Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## IsolatedSnail (Nov 7, 2009)

When you tried it on another TV did you try it with your cable? If it just suddenly stopped working then I'm pretty quick to throw the blame on the cable. My suggestion is work in steps to find your problem.

Try the PS3 with the same HDMI cable on another TV.
-> This works, it's not the PS3/cable.
Try the HDMI cable with another product such as an Xbox 360 or Bluray player.
-> This doesn't work it's probably the cable.
Try the PS3 with a different cable on your TV.
-> This works, then it's not the TV.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Gonna sound silly but worth a shot as i had a weird similiar issue like this with an old boombox unit i had as a bedroom radio....But since nothing ever truely turns off nowadays i would try what was already suggested but also possibly just try unplugging the tv from its power source for about 30 seconds, then plug it back in. Might lose some personalization settings, if so maybe write them down if you wish to re enter them. But this would be the equivilant of restarting a pc. If it comes up and the unit works fine, well problem solved. Again i know it is a silly thought but i would try that...


----------



## Bellcrak (May 11, 2010)

I have had a similar issue with my Apple TV. It has to do with HDMI handshaking. The TV "wakes up" but doesn't immediately notice that there is a signal. It seems to be different from device to device. I had to switch my Apple TV to component when I bought a new cable box. The cable box never has any HDMI issues.If I'm correct, you should also see signal appearing after cycling the TV input a few times (like from HDM1 to HDMI2 to Component, etc, until you get back to your Media Center HDMI input again).


----------

